# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيف تُقيد الفوائد أثناء القراءة ؟ مهم لكل طالب علم !!!

## آل عامر

قال ابن منظور في لسان العرب : " الفائدة ما استفدته من علم أو مال وجمعها الفوائد وهما يتفاودان العلم أي يفيد كل واحد منهما الأخر " .
إن من ثمرات قراءة الكتب تقييد الفوائد ، حتى ذكر الكثير من أهل العلم أن قراءة الكتب قد لا يتحقق منها الفائدة المرجوه إلا بتقييد هذه الفوائد .
قال عبدالسلام هارون –رحمه الله - : " فإن الحكيم العربي كان يقول وقوله حق : ( العلم صيدً والكتابة قيد . وإذا ضاع القيد ذهب الصيد ) وكثيراً ما يقرأ الإنسان شيئاً فيعجبه ، ويظن أنه قد علق بذاكرته ، فإذا هو في الغد قد ضاع منه العلم ، وضاع معه مفتاحه ، فانتهى إلى حيرة في استعادته واسترجاعه " . 
ولكن يبقى السؤال المهم ألا وهو : ما الفوائد التي ينبغي تقييدها عند قراءة الكتب ؟
وكيف يتم تقييد هذه الفوائد ؟ 
وأين تقيد هذه الفائدة ؟ 
وما ذا بعد تقييد هذه الفوائد ؟
وسأحاول الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة المهمة حسب الوسع والطاقة . 
ففيما يتعلق بماهية الفوائد ، فقد ذكر بعض أهل العلم ما ينبغي تقييده من الفوائد . قال ابن جماعة –رحمه الله – فيما ينبغي لطالب العلم : " إذا شرح محفوظات ، وضبط ما فيها من الإشكالات والفوائد المهمات ، انتقل إلى بحث المبسوطات ، مع المطالعة الدائمة ، وتعليق ما يمر به أو يسمعه من الفوائد النفيسة والمسائل الدقيقة والفروع الغريبة ، وحل المشكلات والفروق بين أحكام المتشابهات من جميع أنواع العلوم ، ولا يستقل بفائدة يسمعها ، أو يتهاون بقاعدة يضبطها ، بل يبادر إلى تعليقها وحفظها " . 
وقال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين –رحمه الله – في الفوائد التي ينبغي تقييدها : " الفوائد التي لا تكاد تطرأ على الذهن ، أو التي يندر ذكرها والتعرض لها ، أو التي تكون مستجدة تحتاج إلى بيان الحكم فيها ، هذه اقتنصها ، قيدها بالكتابة لا تقول هذا أمر معلوم عندي ، ولا حاجة أن أقيدها ، فإنك سرعان ما تنسى ، وكم من فائدة تمر بالإنسان فيقول هذه سهلة ما تحتاج إلى قيد ، ثم بعد فترة وجيزة يتذكرها ولا يجدها ، لذلك احرص على اقتناص الفوائد التي يندر وقوعها أو يتجدد وقوعها وأحسن ما رأيت في مثل هذا كتاب " بدائع الفوائد " للعلامة ابن القيم ، فيه بدائع العلوم ، ما لا تكاد تجده في كتاب آخر ، فهو جامع في كل فن ، كلما طرأ على باله مسألة أو سمع فائدة قيد ذلك ، ولهذا تجد فيه من علم العقائد ، والفقه ، والحديث ، والتفسير ، والنحو ، والبلاغة " . 
وقال الشيخ بكر أبوزيد في " حلية طالب العلم " : " ابذل الجهد في حفظ العلم (حفظ كتاب) ، لأن تقييد العلم بالكتابة أمان من الضياع ، وقصر لمسافة البحث عند الاحتياج ، لا سيما في مسائل العلم التي تكون في غير مظانها ، ومن أجل فوائدها أنه عند كبر السن وضعف القوى يكون لديك مادة تستجر منها مادة تكتب فيها بلا عناء في البحث والتقصي " . وبعد هذه النقول يمكن تلخيص كلام العلماء حول الفوائد التي يجدر بنا أن نُعنى بتقييدها فيما يلي : 
1-المسائل التي تكون في غير مظانها ، فمن يطالع كتاباً مثل كتاب " الحيوان " للجاحظ يلاحظ أنه حوى الكثير من الفوائد في الكلام عن الكتب وفضائلها مما ليس له علاقة بموضوع الكتاب الأساس وهكذا في كثير من كتب الأعلام القدماء. 
2-الفوائد التي يندر وقوعها ، أو يتجدد . 
3-الضوابط العلمية والقواعد التي يبنى عليها العديد من المسائل الجزئية .
4-الطرائف والنوادر والقصص المعبرة . 
5-المسائل المشكلة . 
6-دقائق الاستنباطات .
7-الفروق الدقيقة والنظائر والأشباه . 
8-الفائدة التي يتفرد بها عالم عن غيره ، ولم يسبق إليها ، ومثال ذلك : عند قراءة كتب التفسير ، أن يذكر ابن كثير تفسير لآية ، لا توجد عند غيره من المفسرين . أما كيف يتم تقييد هذه الفوائد وأين ؟ فهناك كلام نفيس لبعض أهل العلم حول هذه المسألة المهمة . قال عبدالسلام هارون –رحمه الله - : " والباحثون ، ولا سيما في أيامنا هذه ، يقيدون هذه المعارف في جذاذات ، يرجعون إليها عند الحاجة ، ولكني سلكت طريقاً أوثق من طريق الجذاذات ، هو دفتر الفهرس ، وهو الذي سميته " كناشة النوادر " ،أقيد فيها رءوس المسائل مرتبة على حروف الهجاء ، مقرونة بمراجعها … " . وقال الشيخ بكر أبوزيد : " اجعل لك كناشاً أو مذكرة لتقييد الفوائد والفرائد والأبحاث المنثورة في غير مظانها ، وإن استعملت غلاف الكتاب لتقييد ما فيه من ذلك فحسن ، ثم تنقل ما يجتمع لك بعد في مذكرة ، مرتباً له على الموضوعات ، مقيداً رأس المسألة ، واسم الكتاب ، ورقم الصفحة والمجلد ، ثم اكتب على ما قيدته " نقل " ، حتى لا يختلط بما لم ينقل ، كما تكتب : " بلغ صفحة كذا " فيما وصلت إليه من قراءة الكتاب حتى لا يفوتك ما لم تبلغه قراءة " . 
وقال الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن محمد السدحان : " تقييد الفوائد التي تسمعها : على الكتاب ، أو في دفتر خارجي ، وهذه الفوائد إذا حرص الإنسان على تقييدها ، وعلى مراجعتها مرة بعد مرة ، فإنها بإذن الله تعالى تكون عنده ملكة في الكلام ، وفي التحضير ، وفي إزالة الإشكال ، وقل مثل هذا في القراءة . وقال : " فإذا قرأت كتاباً (سواء على شيخ أو قراءة حرة ) فاحرص كل الحرص على أن تقيد ما تسمع أو تقرأ من الفوائد ، أو ما يمر عليك من الشوارد والفرائد ، فإذا أتممت قراءة الكتب ثم تصفحت تلك الفوائد ، ستشعر أنك جمعت كنزاً عظيماً ، خاصة إذا جعلتها منظمة بحيث تحكم تبويبها . فإذا قرأت كتابين أو ثلاثة ، ثم علقت على جنباتها ما قرأت من الفوائد ، ثم لخصتها ونظمتها وجعلتها في دفتر فيكون لديك كثير من الفوائد المنتوعة : في المعتقد ، وفي الأصول ، وفي الجرح والتعديل ، وفي النحو … وهلم جرا . واجعل لك دفترأً شاملاً مقسماً ، بحيث يكون فيه : قسم للفوائد الأصولية ، وقسم للفوائد النحوية ، وقسم للجرح والتعديل … وهلم جرا ، فسترى أنك تستطيع أن تحضر دروساً ومحاضرات ، وتكتب بحوثاً في كل فن على حدة خاصة أن هذه الفوائد قل ما تكون موجودة في كتاب مجموع ، وأنت قد وجدتها في كتب متفرقة . وأزيدك أيضاً فائدة تجعل العلم لا يتفرق من ذهنك ، ويبقى ميسراً إذا أردت تَذَكَّرهً : فمثلاً إذا قرأت كتاباً في الرؤى والأحلام ، ثم قرأت كتباً أخرى متنوعة ، ومن هذه الكتب استخرجت فوائد تتعلق بالرؤى والأحلام ، فاحرص كل الحرص على أن تفرغ هذه الفوائد من جميع هذه الكتب بأرقام الصفحات فقط ، على الغلاف الداخلي لكتاب الرؤى والأحلام ، فتقول : انظر الاعتصام (1/121) انظر إعلام الموقعين (2/…) إلخ . ولن تعرف قيمة هذا الحصر إلا إذا أردت أن تقرا قراءة مستقلة في هذا الموضوع ، فترى أنك جمعت متفرقات ، وألفت بين مختلفات في موضوع واحد ، وإذا رتب الكلام في الموضوع فترى أنك أحطت بأوله وآخره . وهذا الكلام مجرب ومقروء ومشاهد ، كذلك إذا سمعت فائدة خارجية فاحرص على أن تضيفها للكتاب ، ومع كثرة الفوائد الخارجية يخرج لك كتاب آخر " . وبعد هذه النقول يمكن أن ألخص الطرق التي تقيد بها الفوائد بما يلي : 
1- تسجيل الفوائد على الغلاف الداخلي للكتاب . 
2- تقييد الفوائد على بطاقات ومن ثم يتم تصنيفها ، وهذه الطريقه أفضل ما تكون عندما يكون الهدف كتابة بحث أو رسالة علمية . 
3- تخصيص كراساً أو كناشة لتقييد هذه الفوائد ومن ثم ترتيبها على الموضوعات .
4- تسجيل الفوائد على غلاف الكتاب ثم نقلها إلى كراسٍ مخصص لهذا الأمر ، وهذه طريقة جربتها ووجدت نفعها ولله الحمد .
5- تقييد الفوائد وحفظها في الحاسوب الذي يتولى فهرستها وترتيبها آلياً ، فتعم فائدتها ويسهل الرجوع لها . ومن المهم هنا الإشارة إلى بعض الأخطاء التي قد يقع فيها كثير ممن يقرأ الكتب فيما يتعلق بتقييد الفوائد ، من هذه الأخطاء : 1-إهمال تقييد الفائدة بحجة أنه يعرفها قال الإمام النووي –رحمه الله – وهو يرشد الطلاب إلى تعليق الفوائد : " ولا يحتقرن فائدة يراها أو يسمعها في أي فن كانت ، بل يبادر إلى كتابتها ،ثم يواظب على مطالعة ما كتبه … " .
2-عدم عزو الفائدة لأهلها فقد قيل من بركة العلم أن يعزى إلى أهله . إذا أفادك إنسان بفائدة من العلوم فأدمن شكره أبدا وقل فلان جزاه الله صالحة أفادنيها وألق الكبر والحسدا .
3-الاشتغال بالفوائد أثناء البحث ، إذا كنت تبحث عن مسألة ما وأثناء تقليبك للكتاب وجدتَ فائدة فلا تنشغل بها لأن الفوائد كثيرة ، وقد يضيع عليك الوقت لانشغالك بهذه الفوائد ، وإن علَّمت على هذه الفوائد وأشرت إليها بالقلم فهذا حسن ، حتى تنتهي من بحثك ثم تعود إلى هذه الفوائد .
4-تأخير تقييد الفائدة ، قال الإمام النووي –رحمه الله - : " ولا يؤخر تحصيل فائدة –وإن قلت – إذا تمكن منها ، وإن أمن حصولها بعد ساعة ، لأن للتأخير آفات ، ولأنه في الزمن الثاني يحصل غيرها " .
5-التقليل من شأن الفوائد التي يأتي بها القرين .
وأخيراً أشير إلى أهم ثمرات تقييد الفوائد ، منها :
1-حفظ العلم .
2-إيجاد مادة تستفيد منها عند الكتابة أو تحضير موضوع أو خطبة أو كلمة وغير ذلك . 
3-تقييد الفوائد يسهم في رسوخ المعلومات في ذهن القارىء .
4-تقييد الفوائد يعطي ملكة عند الحديث وإفادة الآخرين . 
5-يسهل الرجوع إلى الكتاب الذي سبق قراءته وتكرار الاستفادة منه .
6-الفوائد ثمرة تجارب ومشاهدات فهي كالرحيق من الزهرة وكالشهد من العسل . وهي خلاصة الخلاصة ، والعرب تقول : " يكفيك من القلادة ما أحاط بالعنق " .
.
http://82.96.75.104/sahat?128@13.8KT...fq.0@.3ba9ff4f

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم وبكاتبه .

وإن من باب حفظ الفوائد : نشرها على الشبكة، فنقلها وتكتابتها وتنسيقها = نوع من التكرير المؤدي للحفظ، 
مع ما في ذلك من أجر النشر .

----------


## المقرئ

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

هناك رأي أود طرحه 

وهو أن اعتياد تسجيل الفوائد على طرة الكتاب تسبب خللا كبيرا لدى القارئ وهو عدم الاهتمام بالفائدة 

فإذا كان القارئ قد اعتاد التسجيل عند ظفره بفائدة فإنه مباشرة يكتبها ويتركها 

بينما إذا كان ممن لا يعلق تجده يحاول تأملها وحفظها واستعادتها كثيرا 

هل هذا صحيح

----------


## عبد الله الودعاني

كنت أجمع التعليقات و الفوائد في كراريس منفصلة , لكن هذه الطريقة يبدو انها أليق بالمؤلفين , أو من يهمه موضوع بعينه , فهي تأخذ وقت في نقل الفائدة , إضافة إلى أنك لا تصطحب هذه الكراريس معك حيثما كنت تقرأ..
و الآن أعلق الفوائد على طرة الكتاب..لكنني في بعض الأحايين لا أستظهر منها شيئا , خصوصا بعد طول العهد..
فكرت بطريقة : وهي أن أضع لي يوما في الأسبوع أعود فيها لأقرأ الفوائد التي دونتها على طرة الكتاب, ووضعت لذلك جدولاٌ أسميته: جدول المراجعات القرائية, و وجدت فائدة فأمر على  ثلاثة كتب أو أربعة في الجلسة الواحدة , و أنظر إلى مادونته , فإن شدني شيء, فتحت الصفحة و أعدت القراءة..
ويبقى ما أشار إليه الشيخ المقرئ أمرا جديرا بالتأمل..إلا أنه قد لا يتيسر للمرء تكرار الفائدة , و قد تمر به في وقت ضيق , أو بشكل غير مقصود..

----------


## ماحية بن عبد القادر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ؛ أمّا بعد: فموضوعك جيّد ذلك بأنّك وفقت ان شاء الله أولا في اختيار الموضوع و ثانيا في الطرح . و بحقّ هذا ما يعوز كثيرا من الطلبة و الناظرين في الكتب و العلوم و المفتشين عن الدرر في بحار الفنون العلمية ؛ فكم باحثا ضيّع فوائد عضّ أنامله ندما على تركها للشرود و الإهمال .فربّ فائدة تحصل عليها اليوم و هي غدا ضائعة نائعة ؛ فمن لك بها ...أخوك أبو حفص ماحية عبد القادر السلفيّ.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ملف الفوائد العارضة

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

زادك ربي علما وفهما 

ووقاك حر السموم

----------


## آل عامر

جزى الله الإخوة والمشايخ الكرام كل خير 
وبالنسبة لما ذكره الشيخ الكريم المقريء نفع الله به وبارك ربي له في علمه وعمره
أنا ممن جرب ما ذكر وكنت حريصا على رسوخ الفائدة  قيل تقيدها ولكن للأسف 
ضاع مني الكثير ولما ذكرت ذلك لشيخنا الفاضل أمد الله في عمره على طاعته
الشيخ عبيد الله الأفغاني قال: الفائدة تسجل على طرة الكتاب ليسهل الرجوع إليها
لأن الفائدة قد ترسخ في الذهن ولكن إذا احتجت إلى عزوها يصعب عليك فقد تترك
ذكر هذه الفائدة لعدم قدرتك على عزوها ..

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> وهو أن اعتياد تسجيل الفوائد على طرة الكتاب تسبب خللا كبيرا لدى القارئ وهو عدم الاهتمام بالفائدة 
> فإذا كان القارئ قد اعتاد التسجيل عند ظفره بفائدة فإنه مباشرة يكتبها ويتركها 
> بينما إذا كان ممن لا يعلق تجده يحاول تأملها وحفظها واستعادتها كثيرا 
> هل هذا صحيح


نعم صحيح، خصوصا مع كثرة القراءة وكثرة الفوائد.
فإني أعود لبعض المسجَلات فكأنها أول مرة تمر علي!
صحيح أن بعضها يعلق في الذهن علوقا شديدا لسبب أو آخر، لكن الغالب = يطير .
وآفة العلم النسيان .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من أفضل الطرق لتثبيت الفوائد وعدم طيرانها وترسيخ استيعاب الكتاب أن تقرأ الكتاب على ثلاث مراحل:
- أولا: تمر على الكتاب مرا سريعا جدا بحيث تنظر لعنوانات الأبواب والأفكار الأساسية في الكتاب، ولكي تختبر هذه المرحلة فعليك أن تلخص ما علق بذهنك في عشرة أسطر.
- ثانيا: تمر على الكتاب مرا سريعا ولكنه أبطأ من الأول، بحيث تنظر في التنبيهات والاستطرادات والتعليقات، وتربطها بما علق بذهنك في المرة الأولى.
- ثالثا: تقرأ الكتاب بالطريقة المعتادة، ولكنك ستلاحظ أنها أسرع كثيرا من قراءتك العادية لأنك استوعبت الأفكار العامة في الكتاب، فكأنك وضعت أساسا تبني عليه فيما بعد.

فائدة هذه الطريقة أن علماء المخ البشري يقولون: إن الفائدة التي تقرأها إذا لم تجد ما ترتبط به في عقلك فإنها تضيع تماما، وإذا وجدت ما ترتبط به فإنها تنتقل من الذاكرة المؤقتة إلى الذاكرة قصيرة المدى، وبعد ذلك قد تنتقل إلى الذاكرة طويلة المدى إذا وجدت الطريقة المناسبة، وهي هنا هذه الطريقة الثلاثية في القراءة.

والله أعلم

----------


## طالب علوم الحديث

جزاكم الله خيرا  و بارك الله في كاتب الموضوع .. فهو بحق موضوع مهم لطلبة العلم و مفيد 
و أنا شخصيا ممن صادف هذه المشكلة فأحيانا كنت أقرأ في كتاب و أجد فائدة و أحاول تذكر الكتاب التي هي فيه و أين أجدها ،، و لكن عند الاحتياج إليها قد أتذكر الكتاب و لكن لا أتذكر مكانها خصوصا إذا كانت فائدة عرضية ليست مفهرسة أو واضحة و المشكلة تكون أعظم إذا كان الكتاب كبيرا !!
و أنا من النوع الذي لا يحب الكتاب على الكتاب أبدا و أحبه نظيف و اعتني به اعتناءا شديدا ، لذا اتخذت طريقة وضع ورقة خارجية في بداية الكتاب و كلما وجدت فائدة سجلتها في الورقة و كتبت أمامها رقم الصفحة و اتركها ..

صحيح كما ذكر الاخوان أنك ربما تنساها ، لكن ضع في اعتبارك أن على الأقل قيدتها و إذا احتجتها ستجدها بسهولة .

----------


## محمد الجروان

و كذلك استخدام اقلاما ملونه كما قال الشيخ الخضير في جرد المطولات بحيث يكون كل لون لمسألة 
للحفظ لون 
للاستشكال لون 
و هكذا

----------


## فاطمة الطالبة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

بارك الله فيكم
بالنسبة لتقييد الفوائد على الغلاف الداخلى هل الأفضل كتابتها بالقلم الرصاص حتى لا يتشوه شكل الكتاب أم بالقلم الأزرق أو الأسود وغيره

----------


## الطيب صياد

أحسن الله إليك على هذه الفائدة في تقييد الفوائد ...
و مما أذكر من فوائد تقييد الفوائد أني كنت أطالع كتاب العلل لابن أبي حاتم أبحث عن بعض الأحاديث التي أريد دراستها ، فمررت بأثر يروى عن ابن مسعود في كفارة الحلف بالقرآن و أن عليه بكل آية كفارة ، و كان الأثر يروى عن ابن مسعود بأسانيد ثابتة صحاح ، رواه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه و البيهقي في الكبرى و غيرهما ، فكان أن قيدت هذا الأثر و ذهبت به إلى شيخنا أبي عبد المعز محمد فركوس حفظه الله تعالى ، فأخبرني أنه لا يحفظ في المسألة إلا الكفارة الواحدة عن أهل العلم ، و قال : " و العلم عند الله " ، فرجعت إلى المكتبة السلطانية بالقبة القديمة فبحثت في " المحلى " و " السنن الكبرى " و مسائل أحمد بن حنبل من رواية إسحاق بن منصور الكوسج ، و لخصت من كلامهم ما استنتجت به أن في المسألة قولين :
1- قول جمهور أهل العلم أنه لا تغليظ في الكفارة على من حلف بالقرآن ، بل نقل البيهقي إجماع أهل العلم على ذلك ،
 2-قول عن أحمد و هو المروي عن ابن مسعود و الحسن البصري ، و يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم من مرسل الحسن و مرسل مجاهد و هما ضعيفان لا تقوم بهما حجة و القول هو أن من حلف بالقرآن فعليه بكل آية كفارة فإن شاء برّ و إن شاء فجر ، غير أن ابن قدامة تأول رواية أحمد أنها للاستحباب ، و تعقبه الزركشي أنها للوجوب أظهــر ، و بهذا القول ألزم أبو محمد ابن حزم الحنفية و المالكية فقال : " إن ذلك مذهب صحابي لم يأت ما يخالفه عن الصحابة " فاعتبره إجماعا سكوتيا يجب عليهم الأخذ به ،،،
ثم نقلت هذا البحث لشيخنا و رجح قول البيهقي أنه مجمع على سقوط التغليظ ، و بذلك أفتاني فضيلة الشيخ الفقيه أبي أحمد محمد بن مكيٍّ ..
و ليس مقصودي نفس المسألة ، بل نقلتها تعجبا من نفسي كيف تنقلت بين هذه الفوائد و بين الشيوخ من أهل العلم ، و كانت البداية أمرا آخر أصلا..
أخوكم : أبو محمد الطيب بن محمد آل صياد العامري الجزائري ..
ثم نقل

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أحسن الله إليكم .
ومن المفيد في هذا الباب؛ سماع شريط : المنهجية في قراءة الكتب، لفضيلة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير -حفظه الله-، ففيه فوائد ثرية.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> بالنسبة لتقييد الفوائد على الغلاف الداخلى هل الأفضل كتابتها بالقلم الرصاص حتى لا يتشوه شكل الكتاب أم بالقلم الأزرق أو الأسود وغيره


للرفع

----------


## الحافظة

... موضوع مميز ...

 أسأل الله أن يرزقكم التوفيق والسداد في الأمور كلها 

ونتمنى من المشرفين بارك الله فيهم تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته.

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم

----------


## سيدي الفقيه

الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد
الكتاب الذي ساعدني كثيراً في كتابة البحوث
موجود بالمرفقات والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
عن نفسي لا أعلم لعلي لا آتي بجديد ولكن الكتب عندي نوعان :

النوع الأول : 
وهو غالبا من الأمات أو المطولات أو التراثية التي لابد من أن تكون الغزارة المعرفية فيها ذات ثقل مختلف وهذه لابد من أن أسجل كل ماهو جديد على محصلتي المعرفية السابقة وخاصة تلك التي تخالف ما أنا عليه ويكون التسجيل على الورقة الفارغة التي تكون في مقدمة الكتاب وفي بعض الأحيان اضطر الى ارفاق صفحة a4 على تلك الصفحة لزيادة المعلومات المستفادة من ذلك الكتاب او من ذلك الجزء ثم وبشريط لاصق أبيض متوفر في المكتبات يتم لصقه على الجزء السفلي من كعب الكتاب تقريبا الربع السفلي منه وبخط صغير يكتب عليه فهرس مقتضب جدا للفوائد فقط 
النوع الثاني : 
وهو الكتب او الكتيبات المعاصرة ( قليلة الدسم ) وبصرف النظر عن فنها ، وأيَّا كان المؤلف حجمه وثقله ، هذه اعمد إلى عدم شرائها بل بتحمليها من النت ثم أقوم بطباعتها على كميات من الصفحات محدودة جدا أقوم بقراءتها بتملي شديد وتأمل لما فيها بحيث لا أطبع الجزء الذي يلي إلا بعد اتمام ماقمت بطباعته مسبقا ويحدث أن أقوم بتسجيل الملاحظات على خلف الورقة المطبوعة 

* هناك نوع آخر من الفوائد المُقَيَّدة :
وهو صيدي من الأنترنت وهذا الحقيقة أني وجدت بعد حين من هذه الممارسة أنه يشكل لي مقياسا جميلا في نوعية الفوائد المختارة بين كل فترة وفترة طباعة ، والطريقة هي أني إذ وجدت شيئا أستلطفه أو استغربه أقوم بنسخه ونقله الى مدونة خاصة بي في البلوقرز ( مع التأكيد على العزو للمصدر بعد الاستئذان من صاحب الفائدة اذا كانت تخصه وليست نقل ) وبعد جمع حصيلة لا بأس بها أقوم بطباعته وقراءته بتملي وربما حصل بعض المراجعات لبعض ماورد فيها في المصادر والنظر في حيثيات بعض المسائل .. 
*وهناك بعض الإخوة الذين أفادوني بحق في هذا الجانب وخاصة في هذا المنتدى مثل الأخ اسامة والأخ السكران التميمي والأخ أبو فهر السلفي وابو القاسم وعدنان بخاري وغيرهم جزاهم الله عني* *خير الجزاء فلأخوتي عظيم شكري وامتناني*
*لكن المتعب جدا فيما يتعلق بالاستفادة من النت هو إهمال المصادر التي ينقل عنها في كثير من الأحيان أظن هذه سنة عامة في كتاب الأنترنت*

هذه تجربتي المتواضعة أحببت أن أضعها بين أيديكم " لعل " فيها من يستفاد منه

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

من أنجع الطرق التي وجدتها مفيدة بعد قراءة الكتاب وتدوين فوائده على طرته :
أني أستخلص من هذه الفوائد جملة تكون في دفتر خارجي , ولا أنقلها بنصها كما يفعل الكثير , لأن النقل يأخذ وقتا طويلاً , ويؤدي للملل ..
فأكتب عنواناً للفائدة في كناشتي , ثم أضع أمامها عنواناً للكتاب أو رمزاً له أعرفه , ثم أكتب رقم الصفحة .
فإذا احتجت للكتابة عن موضوع معين , رجعت لكناشتي فوجدت فيها ما يحسن ويصلح ..
وهذه الطريقة استفدتها من العلامة المحقق عبد السلام هارون -رحمه الله- , فقد دون كناشته بها , ورآها أقرب للنفس , وأيسر ..

وأذكر أني لخصت كتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي في عشر وريقات , ثم استخلصت منها بعناوين ما يطرأ علي كثيراً .

ولكلٍّ ميزته .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

من قبل كنتُ أسجل كل الفوائد على دفاتر مخصصة .
أما الآن فأضع الفوائد والتلخيصات من الكتب على الانترنت وأنشرها .
حتى أستفيد وأفيد .

----------


## محمود النجار

جزاكم الله خيرا علمتمونا وأفدتمونا

----------


## ابولينا

بارك الله في الجميع بمجموع ما ذُكر تحصل الفائدة إن شاء الله 

وكتابة الفوائد امر مهم جداًخاصة لطالب العلم ولا بد له من فهرسة لهذه الفوائد في كتاب خاص حتى يسهل الرجوع لها مع كثرة الكتب والفوائد المكتوبة من غير ضياع للأوقات 

واسال الله لنا ولكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح إنه جواد كريم 

آل شعلان الأسمري

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا فقد استفدنا منكم كثيراً 
زادنا الله وإياكم علماً

----------


## محمد العسقلاني

جزيتم خيرا يا طيب

----------


## عبق الياسمين

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا

والله لقد أفدتم أختكم فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو ايمان

كل الشكر والتقدير لأخينا ال عامر . جعل الله عملك في موازين حسناتك.

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوطلحة الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وحقا كما قيـل ومنكم نستفيـد



> من أفضل الطرق لتثبيت الفوائد وعدم طيرانها وترسيخ استيعاب الكتاب أن تقرأ الكتاب على ثلاث مراحل:
> - أولا: تمر على الكتاب مرا سريعا جدا بحيث تنظر لعنوانات الأبواب والأفكار الأساسية في الكتاب، ولكي تختبر هذه المرحلة فعليك أن تلخص ما علق بذهنك في عشرة أسطر.
> - ثانيا: تمر على الكتاب مرا سريعا ولكنه أبطأ من الأول، بحيث تنظر في التنبيهات والاستطرادات والتعليقات، وتربطها بما علق بذهنك في المرة الأولى.
> - ثالثا: تقرأ الكتاب بالطريقة المعتادة، ولكنك ستلاحظ أنها أسرع كثيرا من قراءتك العادية لأنك استوعبت الأفكار العامة في الكتاب، فكأنك وضعت أساسا تبني عليه فيما بعد.


ساعدني ذلك كثيرا اشكرك

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

يرفع ............
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أحمد عرفة أحمد

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم وبكاتبه .

وإن من باب حفظ الفوائد : نشرها على الشبكة، فنقلها وتكتابتها وتنسيقها = نوع من التكرير المؤدي للحفظ، 
مع ما في ذلك من أجر النشر .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> و كذلك استخدام اقلاما ملونه كما قال الشيخ الخضير في جرد المطولات بحيث يكون كل لون لمسألة 
> للحفظ لون 
> للاستشكال لون 
> و هكذا


جزاكم الله خيرا ،، حتى لا تكثر الملاحظات على الهوامش

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

يرفع....

----------


## محمد بن عبدالكريم

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الكرام وحفظكم .. وقد أثريتم هذا الموضوع بفوائد ونقول علمية ..جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.

----------

